# صــلاة لـلـمتـضـايقـين



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*يايسوع ساعدني*
*دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا*
*يايسوع ساعدني*
*في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي *
*يا يسوع ساعدني*
*في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي *
*يايسوع ساعدني *
*في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي*
*يا يسوع ساعدني*
*عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي *
*يايسوع ساعدني *
*عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي*
*يايسوع ساعدني *
*عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي *
*يايسوع ساعدني*
*عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي*
*يايسوع ساعدني*
*دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا*
*يا يسوع ساعدني*
*امين


تحياتــــي للجميع





*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*



[size=+0]عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني
عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا
يا يسوع ساعدني
امين


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
*[/size]


اميــــــــــــــــــــــن 
صلاه جميله اوووى يا بنوته 

تسلم ايدك على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاه رائعه يا بنوته  ميرسى اوى على تعبك               ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*صلاه رااااااااااائعه بجد يا بنوته

ميرسى ليكى خاااااااااااااااااالص

أمــــــــــين يارب ساعدنا*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يااورود عالمرور *
*المسيح يحرسكم وينور طريقكم *
*محبتي*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
Bnota_Zr†a صلاة روعة
شكرااا ليكى اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## hmmm (29 نوفمبر 2008)

صلوة  حلوة   قوى      ربنا  يتقبل مننا  كلنا 

                         يايسوع   ساعدنا


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *يايسوع ساعدني*
> 
> *دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا*
> *يايسوع ساعدني*
> ...


* اااااااااااااااااااااامين يارب *
*اسمع واستجب *
*ميرسي يا بنوته علي الصلوه الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_امين
يسوع يجزبنا اليه
تسلم الايادى
مشكووووره كتييييييييييييير​​_


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 نوفمبر 2008)

عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني 
عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
يايسوع ساعدني 


اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسى اختى الحبيبه صلاه فوق الرائعه
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح يرعاكم
شكرا لوجودكم الغالي 
محبتي​


----------



## jsamawi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــن 
صلاه جميله 
تسلم ايدك على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوه اوى اوى اوى اوى 
روعه يا بنوته بجد 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------

